# Winter Boot For The Plus Size Rider



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Well, if you have a murdochs nearby then I got some great boots at all sizes there. The brand is 'Muck'. They are very good boots and come in riding/muck boots, plain much boots, stall boots, etc.


----------



## CanadianaSally (Jul 19, 2013)

I absolutely love the Men's Hunter Balmoral boot... I have a 19" calf and these will easily accommodate up to 20". I wanted something bigger that I can tuck my pants/jeans into so I stay clean when mucking out stalls. They have a heel as well so you use them to ride in also. I'm not sure how warm they'd be if you were outside all day but I'm trudging back and forth to the barn through snow a few times a day and my feet are toasty


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

When we say 'winter' we must clarify. 

Temps?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

